# Are You Right-handed or left??Two president in a row left-handed



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Looks like there are quite a few people who are left-handed.  Unless a coincidence, two democratic presidents in a row, Clinton and Obama, are left-handed.

Most people should be right-handed.  In many countries left-handed is treated like a handicap and parents force the child to use right hand, if he/she happens to be left-handed. 

Get set go; which one are you:

I am right-handed


----------



## Monica of NY (Jun 3, 2009)

I believe George W is also left handed.
Righty here.


----------



## Aris Whittier (Sep 21, 2010)

Lefty....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

We got one right and one lefty in first two responses.  I believe more women are lefty than men..


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

righty.  DH was a lefty, but he was forced to use his right (they tied his left hand down)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Lefty, I am 1 of 7 siblings 4 of us are lefty's (3 girls 1 boy).


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks to the nuns and their rulers, I am right handed. I am also still confused about left and right. If I am giving driving instructions, there is a perceptible pause when I say {pause to be sure I am saying the right word} turn left...

My older son is left handed. The younger one was ambidextrous until about 18 months when he grabbed his grandfather's cigarette with his left hand and was badly burned. He is now right handed {and confused like his mother!}


----------



## Les Turner (Mar 13, 2011)

I was born and raised a left hander.

Supposedly we are more creative, but who knows.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Lefty here. For most things anyway.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Left-handed and proud of it!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm ambidextrous-I write, brush my teeth and hold my fork w/left hand, but everything else is done right handed. My husband and younger daughter are both lefties.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Right


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Right-handed for writing and using right-handed tools but ambidextrous for everything else (computer mouse, garden tools, paper folding, eating with chopsticks, etc.). My father was a lefty forced to use his right in school and was determined that none of his children would be forced to change. I tend to alternate with everything except writing. I can write with my left but it is not as practiced. 

I also confuse left and right when giving directions but I blame that on learning to read upside down as that seemed to be when that problem started with me.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Predominantly left. Write w/my left, although I can write fairly well, albeit slower, with my right. Play some sports with my right.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Les Turner said:


> I was born and raised a left hander.
> Supposedly we are more creative, but who knows.


In left handed, it is possible the right side of brain is more active which is considered more spiritual and innovative.

So you may have something there. It is really interesting.


----------



## SarahBarnard (Jul 28, 2010)

Ruby296 said:


> I'm ambidextrous-I write, brush my teeth and hold my fork w/left hand, but everything else is done right handed. My husband and younger daughter are both lefties.


I'm a righty, but my son does something like this - he writes, brushes his teeth with his right hand, but eats like a lefty and is evenly balanced when it comes to playing rugby.

George the 6th was a lefty who was forced to use his right.


----------



## Glenn Bullion (Sep 28, 2010)

Left handed here myself, and strangely have an almost supernatural sense to look at someone and tell which hand they use.

More president related trivia and hands:

Remember when Perot, Clinton, and Bush were all running for president?  All three of them are left handed.  I chuckled when I saw them during a debate all using their left hands.


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Glenn Bullion said:


> Left handed here myself, and strangely have an almost supernatural sense to look at someone and tell which hand they use.


I do this obsessively. I have no idea why. I'll watch random strangers when I'm out, trying to figure out what handed they are.

I'm a righty but I've always yearned to be a lefty.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Hubby and I are both left handed. All 3 of our children are right handed.


----------



## rla1996 (Oct 28, 2008)

My mother, Father, Grandmother and I are all left handed.  However I am the only one of my parents 4 children that is left handed.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

SarahBarnard said:


> George the 6th was a lefty who was forced to use his right.


This is very interesting. No wonder that in a culture where I grew up, left-handed children were forced to use right hand. Thanks for sharing about George the 6th.

I see lot more lefty than I expected. May be in these people right brain dominates and hopefully world will move towards spirituality and peace. The left brain is responsible for science and logic, and can be misused once a while...LOL


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Only lefty among four siblings. Mother was lefty forced to be a righty. One of my two daughters is a lefty.

Write, shoot and eat left handed. Use right hand for most other things, though. Left eye dominant.


----------



## Monchhichi (Mar 31, 2010)

My husband and I are both right handed. Our first 2 children are left handed. Our last child is ambidextrous.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm a lefty; I consider my left hand the "smart" one.  The only thing I do with my right hand is use scissors; they never had lefty scissors at school growing up (or they were dull and didn't work) so I still cannot figure out a graceful way to use scissors left-handed.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> Only lefty among four siblings. Mother was lefty forced to be a righty. One of my two daughters is a lefty.
> 
> Write, shoot and eat left handed. Use right hand for most other things, though. Left eye dominant.


Interesting. I'm right eye dominant, which mucked up my archery. I bow left handed. Right eye dominant people are told to bow right handed. Wonder I never shot anyone with my arrow!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm right-handed but my sister is left.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

HappyGuy said:


> Only lefty among four siblings. Mother was lefty forced to be a righty. One of my two daughters is a lefty.
> Write, shoot and eat left handed. Use right hand for most other things, though. Left eye dominant.


The more I read, the more I get fascinated. How much right and left hand can tell about us. I never thought this topic will be that exciting. Thanks.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ambidextrous.  Apparently an older sibling forced me to write with my right hand when we played school before I actually started school.  But being ambi is a benefit in typing & a lot of crafts (& using the K3). I play cards left handed.  I keep my mouse set as a left-handed mouse; answer the phone left handed. When doing something repetitive or tiring I can & do switch hands fairly easily if one hand gets tired.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

caseyf6 said:


> I'm a lefty; I consider my left hand the "smart" one. The only thing I do with my right hand is use scissors; they never had lefty scissors at school growing up (or they were dull and didn't work) so I still cannot figure out a graceful way to use scissors left-handed.


So you're perhaps lefty who learned to use right for scissors.

Humans are quite capable of learning to use either one, as we see in some accident injuries. People have lost one arm or hand and learned to use the other one.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

valleycat1 said:


> Ambidextrous...When doing something repetitive or tiring I can & do switch hands fairly easily if one hand gets tired.


If I could pick and choose, it will be ambidextrous.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

There are no more righty or lefty...LOL


----------

